# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*RIVER HOTEL, HÀ TIÊN - “HAPPY DAY PROMOTION”*

Giá: 1.099.000 VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại khách sạn, và 01 bữa ăn sáng.01 bữa ăn chính theo thực đơn.Nước trái cây chào đón.01 suất massage 40 phút.02 chai nước suối, cà phê và trà trong phòng.Sử dụng wifi, và hồ bơi.

Điều kiện:
Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 01/03/2014 - 28/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*LE BELHAMY RESORT & SPA, HỘI AN - “NGÀY LỄ PHỤ NỮ 8/3”*

Giá: 3.030.000 VND ++/ 02 người.  

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Hoi An Garden, và ăn sáng hằng ngày.01 suất ăn trưa/ tối tại nhà hàng Champa.Xe đưa đón từ sân bay đến khách sạn.Nước uống và trái cây tươi khi làm thủ tục nhận phòng.Massage mặt 30 phút.Quà đặc biệt tặng phụ nữ ngày 8/3/2014.Giảm 10% đồ uống, và 10% giặt ủi.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 01/03/2014 - 31/03/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*VẠN CHÀI RESORT, THANH HÓA - “KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT MÙA XUÂN 2*

Giá: 1.399.000 VND nett/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại một trong các loại phòng của resort (không áp dụng đối với phòng gia đình và Vạn Chài Villa), với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Giảm giá 10% khi khách đặt ăn tại Nhà hàng, và 20% cho tất cả các dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe tại Cỏ Nature Spa.Trà, cà phê, 02 chai nước đặt trong phòng.Sử dụng bể bơi nước nóng trong nhà, bể bơi ngoài trời, phòng xông hơi khô và ướt, phòng tập thể dục.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 15/04/2014 (Không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ, Tết).

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*MERPERLE HÒN TẰM RESORT, NHA TRANG - “TRĂNG MẬT HUYỀN DIỆU”*

Giá: 14.700.000 VND/ 02 khách 

* Bao gồm:

Xe 7 chỗ đưa đón khách tại sân bay/nhà ga (02 chiều).02 đêm nghỉ tại Bungalow hướng biển, với buffet sáng hằng ngày.Bánh kem tình yêu, và quà tặng tình yêu đặc biệt.01 bữa trưa + 01 bữa tối (ngày đầu tiên) + 01 bữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến, với rượu Champagne và hoa (ngày thứ hai), tại nhà hàng Garden View.60 phút massage toàn thân tại Aroma Spa.Tàu qua lại đảo (theo lịch tàu).Thức uống chào đón và khăn lạnh, trang trí hoa, trái cây trong phòng.Sử dụng báo giấy hằng ngày, wifi, khu vui chơi thiếu nhi, tham quan làng cổ, phòng tập thể dục, hồ bơi với Jaccuzi, tắm biển tắm hồ bơi và nước ngọt.Dùng xe đạp, xe điện miễn phí tham quan đảo.Nhận phòng sớm và trả phòng trễ (nếu có phòng).Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 20/12/2014 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đến Jinhae ngắm hoa anh đào * 

Jinhae, là một khu vực trong thành phố Changwon - thành phố ven biển nhỏ xinh nằm nép mình bên sườn núi Namhae với hàng trăm ngàn cây hoa anh đào đua nhau khoe sắc. Mỗi dịp lễ hội hoa thu hút hàng triệu người đến tham quan và ngắm hoa. Sắc hồng, sắc trắng ngập tràn từng góc sân, từng hiên nhà, làm sáng bừng cả một góc trời. Hoa nở trong vườn, hoa trên triền núi, hoa trong sân nhà ai, hoa dọc hai bên đường ray xe lửa. Hoa nghịch ngợm buông lơi trên vai áo khách bộ hành, trên mái tóc người đi đường hay có đôi khi vô tình làm vương vấn mắt ai. 

Hai địa điểm ngắm hoa anh đào đẹp nhất của du lịch Hàn Quốc là tại ga xe lửa Kyeongwha và tại con kênh Yeojwa ở Jinhae. Đặc biệt, tại kênh Yeojwa, các cặp tình nhân có thể bước qua cây cầu thơ mộng Romance Bridge, địa điểm quay bộ phim truyền hình “Romance” (tên tiếng Việt là Như Khúc Tình Ca) có sự góp mặt của cặp đôi diễn viên nổi tiếng Kim Ha Neul và Kim Jae Won. 
Do nằm ở bờ biển phía Nam Hàn Quốc, hoa anh đào ở Jinhae thường nở sớm hơn mọi năm so với những nơi khác, và thường kết thúc vào giữa tháng 4 nên những ai yêu thích hoa anh đào cũng như yêu thích đất nước Hàn Quốc thì hãy chọn Jinhae nhé.


*NAMSUN HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $60/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: 78 Jungang-Dong, Yongji-Ro, Seongsan-Gu, 642-845 Changwon

Vị trí: cách Changwon Square 1,5km, cách sân bay Gimhae 40km.




*HOTEL INTERNATIONAL CHANGWON*

Giá phòng: từ $130/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: 97-4, Jungang-Dong, 642-791 Changwon

Vị trí: Cách sân bay 30 phút lái xe, nằm trong trung tâm thành phố

----------

